# 3d target molds



## gsgayman (Nov 16, 2011)

contact delta/McKenzie directly. They used to sell a 2 part pourable foam kit to repair with. I believe it was in 1 gal. pails thus you'd get a 2 gal mix. I'm not sure if they still offer this as I couldn't find any info on the net quickly about it. Worth the phone call though maybe.


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry if you misunder stood my post I have the pourable foam I am looking for a material to make forms that wrap around the target to keep the foam from oozing out and put the body lines back in


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

The way I understand the pourable foam mix is you put the target on the ground with the "hole" or area to be filled facing up....for example a deer target would be laying on its side. Pour in the mix, it seeks it own level. If you need more than level, do a scratch coat and build a circular dam with tape and cardboard,fill again and trim the excess with a serrated knife.


----------



## mightybison (Feb 22, 2006)

I understood the question! I've tried plaster of paris and a bondo type resin. They are ok at best. You MUST use a mold release on either of these because the 3d country foam is extremely sticky. 
I am also looking here- http://www.smooth-on.com/index.php?cPath=6_1117
for something that will make the process easier. A pour on, mold specific material. Let's stay in touch (pm) and see what we can come up with! Bryan


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

If you were gonna make a fiberglass mold, you would need mat, woven roving, resin, AND a high grade gelcoat. This would be spendy, but do it right and it will last a lifetime. 

What do manufacturers use for molds?


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

mightybison said:


> I understood the question! I've tried plaster of paris and a bondo type resin. They are ok at best. You MUST use a mold release on either of these because the 3d country foam is extremely sticky.
> I am also looking here- http://www.smooth-on.com/index.php?cPath=6_1117
> for something that will make the process easier. A pour on, mold specific material. Let's stay in touch (pm) and see what we can come up with! Bryan


Cool website thanks Bison


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

mightybison said:


> You MUST use a mold release on either of these because the 3d country foam is extremely sticky.


Maybe try Part-All wax. It's what we use for composite lay-ups. 3 or more layers.


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

Loren Jensen said:


> If you were gonna make a fiberglass mold, you would need mat, woven roving, resin, AND a high grade gelcoat. This would be spendy, but do it right and it will last a lifetime.
> 
> What do manufacturers use for molds?


The molds 3d country uses to repair targets is made out of a plastic probably an 1/8 in thick and puts scoring rings back in and all the little body lines and details when he is done with a repaired target you can hardly tell it was repaired looks almost as good as new mckenzie target


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

bowhunter-1951 said:


> The molds 3d country uses to repair targets is made out of a plastic probably an 1/8 in thick and puts scoring rings back in and all the little body lines and details when he is done with a repaired target you can hardly tell it was repaired looks almost as good as new mckenzie target


Is that the guy that travels up and down the East Coast?


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ya his name is george hits all the ibo major shoots and asa major shoots his is a super guy to deal with


----------

